# Mobile Paint Booth



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

We have an antique shop in town that has a fairly large booth that sells trains and such. I was in there a couple of months ago and came across a paint booth for $50.00. I knew it was pretty good quality, but when I researched it and found out it was an Artograph 1530 I paid for it and brought it home. It had some cleanup that needed to be done, but within an hour or so I got it in pretty good shape. Both downdraft fans work and the original bottom two filters were still intact.

I made it mobile by taking an old tube frame we had at the shop, sanded and painted it, built a couple of shelves and mounted it to one of those furniture movers they sell at Northern. I picked up a 30" aquarium LED light off of eBay and already had the compressor and other components. 

I use to have a table outside I would paint on, but it was pretty difficult to arrange everything and hold the slot cars while painting. Now I can roll it out and it will make life a whole lot easier. I wired a switch for the compressor on the top side to make this much easier. Eventually I will buy some dryer hose and duct the exhaust outside the basement, so I can paint in a much drier climate. Here are some pics of the finished product.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool engineering!!! RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice build! :thumbsup:


----------

